# Best Backpack Sprayer Setup



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Looking for recommendations on best backpack units and sprayer tips. Will mostly be using it for PGR and Iron applications. Currently have the Chapin at the top of my list, but have also seen several negative reviews. Read thru many of the different threads and still feel a bit confused as to the community consensus for best unit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Flowzone Typhoon seems to be the one to get.

I know it will be my next backpack sprayer when my old one dies 

https://youtu.be/b5s7Mnb99Lw


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't get the Sprayers Plus electric. It has some glowing reviews but the pump has an intrinsic bad design and it needs to be reprimed (which doesn't always work) when it pulls liquid dry from the tank. I went back to using my manual pump since 50% of the time I'd have to dump everything into it to finish anyway.

Flowzone or my4sons seem to be the ones to get but my4sons has some comments about cheaper parts.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Avoid the Ryobi 4g backpack. I tried 2 of them from home depot and they both leaked. Good thing I tested them with water before the first use.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Bean4Me said:


> Avoid the Ryobi 4g backpack. I tried 2 of them from home depot and they both leaked. Good thing I tested them with water before the first use.


Where did they leak? I have not had any problem with mine.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I ordered a FlowZone Typhoon 2.5 which wasn't even on my radar. Everything I read / watched looked great.

Price isn't cheap and they're quite hard to find. Luckily they had them in stock at GCI Turf. Would typically be more patient and wait for a sale, but I need to start on the PGR path. Mowing every other day is just too much.

Lastly, description says it comes with a nozzle for turf applications which is why they're about $10 more than everyone else. Will be curious to see how it works, but already planning on an adapter and tee jet setup.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

BrainBailey said:


> Thanks everyone. I ordered a FlowZone Typhoon 2.5 which wasn't even on my radar. Everything I read / watched looked great.
> 
> Price isn't cheap and they're quite hard to find. Luckily they had them in stock at GCI Turf. Would typically be more patient and wait for a sale, but I need to start on the PGR path. Mowing every other day is just too much.
> 
> Lastly, description says it comes with a nozzle for turf applications which is why they're about $10 more than everyone else. Will be curious to see how it works, but already planning on an adapter and tee jet setup.


 Nice! Let us know about your experience.

I really like their quick connector settings and plenty of power.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Automate said:


> Bean4Me said:
> 
> 
> > Avoid the Ryobi 4g backpack. I tried 2 of them from home depot and they both leaked. Good thing I tested them with water before the first use.
> ...


The first unit leaked where the hose connects to the pump. Be careful because this is a crimped on hose connection and is not user serviceable. Mine was leaking like crazy so I tried to push it back on and I broke the nipple that the hose was connected to. It must've been cracked already. The second unit leaked from the sprayer handle and my hand was all wet during the test. I tried to tighten all the connections but it was still leaking so I brought that one back too.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@BrainBailey, this is my first year spraying with a big boy sprayer. I went with the Cyclone 2.5
So far, I'm very satisfied. I didn't like the wand, so I changed it out. Other than that, it feels well-built. 👍🏼


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Received my Typhoon 2.5 yesterday and calibrated per the GCI Turf video. Really impressed with the video instructions and nozzle they provide. Seems like it's going to work great - probably won't get the adapter and tee jet I was planning to buy. Have not put chemical down yet, but so far it seems like a great unit and well made. Love the all metal wand and brass quick connects.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

The all metal wand and brass quick connects is what called my attention. It looks like well designed all around.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BrainBailey said:


> Received my Typhoon 2.5 yesterday and calibrated per the GCI Turf video. Really impressed with the video instructions and nozzle they provide. Seems like it's going to work great - probably won't get the adapter and tee jet I was planning to buy. Have not put chemical down yet, but so far it seems like a great unit and well made. Love the all metal wand and brass quick connects.


I'm glad you posted this. I had ordered through ToolBarn on May 10. Yesterday they told me it could still be 2-3 more weeks. I cancelled that order and purchased through GCI. Cost me an extra 10 bucks but I'll take it. Need to get some product down and my 105ex isnt reliable.

It seems you received the item in what, 3 days?


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

stevehollx said:


> Don't get the Sprayers Plus electric. It has some glowing reviews but the pump has an intrinsic bad design and it needs to be reprimed (which doesn't always work) when it pulls liquid dry from the tank. I went back to using my manual pump since 50% of the time I'd have to dump everything into it to finish anyway.
> 
> Flowzone or my4sons seem to be the ones to get but my4sons has some comments about cheaper parts.


I came here to say basically this. I purchased the 105x on the basis of some stellar reviews, and have struggled with it for two years. I'm holding on to it out of spite at this point, but will probably replace it in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> BrainBailey said:
> 
> 
> > Received my Typhoon 2.5 yesterday and calibrated per the GCI Turf video. Really impressed with the video instructions and nozzle they provide. Seems like it's going to work great - probably won't get the adapter and tee jet I was planning to buy. Have not put chemical down yet, but so far it seems like a great unit and well made. Love the all metal wand and brass quick connects.
> ...


Yup - 3 days. Plus, it comes ready to use with a turf nozzle. Almost bought from Tool Barn too, but they did not include the nozzle.


----------



## athenslb57 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bean4Me said:


> Avoid the Ryobi 4g backpack. I tried 2 of them from home depot and they both leaked. Good thing I tested them with water before the first use.


I haven't had any problem with mine. I have the newer version.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BrainBailey said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > BrainBailey said:
> ...


Beautiful. Thanks. I hope I get mine quickly. I'm down the road from him in Charlotte. Not sure where he's shipping from. I watched the calibration video this AM. Excited to get it and start using.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Sounds like you are all settled with your purchase but I love my4sons backpack sprayer. Extremely reliable.


----------



## Kiza (Oct 30, 2019)

I agree, the my4sons backpack sprayer is awesome. Variable 100 psi, Li-ion battery, nicely priced, easy to interchange upgraded parts, and bend over backwards support. It's not polished (good, keeps the price down) and the nozzle selection is dizzying, but very solid.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BrainBailey said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > BrainBailey said:
> ...


Received mine mid day today. Thanks again for the tip. Basically overnight shipping.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

As a follow up here, I just had the PLEASURE of using my new Typhoon. It absolutely puts my 105ex to shame. It's not even comparable, honestly. Nearly can double as a mister for treating bushes/small trees etc. around the property in lieu of a backpack mister/blower that I've used previously. Really really impressed.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

***Slowly hiding my 105ex behind my legs***


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Great thread. My biggest problem is I'm tired of having so many different batteries, lol. Silly, I know, but it's annoying to me.

I primarily use the Sprayers Plus YT25E, which you can throw over your shoulder and onto your back. This has been the most reliable from all the powered sprayers I've had. For 4 gallon, believe it or not the winner would be Ryobi. 3 years using it, I beat the living crap out of it and it just keeps going.

I would totally buy the Sprayers Plus backback, but the battery is different! One day, DeWalt will make a powered sprayer, I just know it....


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Great thread. My biggest problem is I'm tired of having so many different batteries, lol. Silly, I know, but it's annoying to me.
> 
> I primarily use the Sprayers Plus YT25E, which you can throw over your shoulder and onto your back. This has been the most reliable from all the powered sprayers I've had. For 4 gallon, believe it or not the winner would be Ryobi. 3 years using it, I beat the living crap out of it and it just keeps going.
> 
> I would totally buy the Sprayers Plus backback, but the battery is different! One day, DeWalt will make a powered sprayer, I just know it....


It's a fair point. I have the 105ex (with an extra battery) YT25 and Typhoon; I'm definitely long batteries. Not to mention Milwaukee power tools and a few Ego lawn tools. Consolidation would be nice!


----------



## wicknilly (May 13, 2021)

Ordered a Typhoon 2.5v from GCI Turf on Friday and it's arriving today. Been standing at the front window impatiently awaiting it's arrival lol


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

wicknilly said:


> Ordered a Typhoon 2.5v from GCI Turf on Friday and it's arriving today. Been standing at the front window impatiently awaiting it's arrival lol


I know the feeling! You're going to love it.


----------



## sandstorm (May 14, 2021)

wicknilly said:


> Ordered a Typhoon 2.5v from GCI Turf on Friday and it's arriving today. Been standing at the front window impatiently awaiting it's arrival lol


Mine arrived yesterday evening, ordered it on Monday. I immediately charged the battery and filled it up with warm water and tested it out. Not happy with how sloppy the metal wand fits into the gun and then the teejet adapter fits sloppily into that same metal wand but overall, the sprayer worked great. I laid down 2 gallons in about 4m30s with the green tip that says "Lechler" on it. Not sure which of these is supposed to be the "extra" tip that GCI added into the package, is that supposed to be the green Lechler Flat Fan Nozzle tip or the Red Teejet RS110-04 tip?


----------



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

sandstorm said:


> Not sure which of these is supposed to be the "extra" tip that GCI added into the package, is that supposed to be the green Lechler Flat Fan Nozzle tip or the Red Teejet RS110-04 tip?


According to the training video GCI put out, the green tip is the extra he recommends. The red tip was for the customer to do whatever they wanted with (sorry, I found that part amusing).

I placed an order with GCI for the cyclone today, looking forward to trying it out.


----------

